# My grandson loves Halloween



## EvilDave (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

You have to get them interested at an early age - preferably while still in nappies (diapers). Then they're hooked for life.


----------



## Cousin It (Jan 17, 2020)

DandyBrit said:


> You have to get them interested at an early age - preferably while still in nappies (diapers). Then they're hooked for life.


 Can get incredibly creative for Halloween either fun and light hearted or down right gruesome and everywhere in between.


----------

